# A little something to go with your sky lanterns



## cda

http://adelaidereview.com.au/food-and-drink/food/meet-bbq-buoys-chill-grill-barbecue-torrens/


----------



## tmurray

At least there is plenty of water for fire suppression. Honestly, it does look fun. If I had one of these locally, I'd be up for it!


----------



## JackDuncan

It looks amazing, hope that it is very helpful for firefighters


----------



## EmmaGray

I am totally agree with you. And you even didn't say about fires which are because of these stupid items. Think that humanity should use not ecological things not for entertainments. We start to use fire a lot of centuries ago as a light in dark cave. Nowadays we have electricity and to get light anywhere, we can use lanterns. I really like jogging and very often I return ay home when it is already dark. I live near the forest and I have ordered on amazon.com outdoor portable camping lanterns for 30 dollars. It is very helpful for me


----------

